# Sausage's new cage setup :D



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

He now has a Rotastak pod attachment so he has a little bit more room to run around 










I think I'll probably still make a bin cage for him as well but when I go back to uni as the cages are already taking up the whole of my room!

Thank you thedogsmother 

by the way sorry its the wrong way up, I don't know why and I don't know how to rotate it D:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll get you the piccies of the bin cage when it's dont btw... we didnt have time to make it today


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that's really clever - I wouldn't have thought of doing that. 
Is the big cage an hamster heaven?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a savic peggy metro


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a good idea adding a pod though. Do the tubes fit easily or do you have to adapt them? I've got a triple pod in the shed and another one like the one you have there although no room to extend my cage.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> It's a good idea adding a pod though. Do the tubes fit easily or do you have to adapt them? I've got a triple pod in the shed and another one like the one you have there although no room to extend my cage.


I dont think the savic tubes are fully compatable with rotastak tbh..
I think rotastak are a bit smaller so they may need adapting

Thats not good having a spare cage... if your like me that is!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, cool set-up!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I dont think the savic tubes are fully compatable with rotastak tbh..
> I think rotastak are a bit smaller so they may need adapting
> 
> Thats not good having a spare cage... if your like me that is!


Oh I've got a few spare cages in the shed but no room to put anymore sadly.:sad:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> It's a good idea adding a pod though. Do the tubes fit easily or do you have to adapt them? I've got a triple pod in the shed and another one like the one you have there although no room to extend my cage.


The savic tubes don't fit the Rotastak tubes, but they do sort of fit on the end bits on the Rotastak cage as they are a bit wider than the actual tubes. I still had to use some tape though to fix them on, but I managed 

I wish I had a hamster heaven...  This will have to do for now! I think with the bin cage attached as well there will be plenty of room for Sausage 

Please do post pictures of your bin cage when you make it srhdufe!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow it looks really cool, much more space for Sausage! (I have been meaning to say, that's such a cool name )


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Wow it looks really cool, much more space for Sausage! (I have been meaning to say, that's such a cool name )


My boyfriend named him as i took too long choosing a name... and by the time I had thought of some ideas Sausage had stuck so it was too late 

It suits him though he looks like a Sausage


----------

